# insurance for my 33GTR



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

As I'm waiting for my 33GTR to arrive in a couple of weeks time, gives me time to tout around for insurance.
It seems then that Admiral would be the cheapest, I could only get insurance for my Stagea through A-Plan and that wasn't cheap (I thought) at £515 for a car valued at £6000 and 6000 miles per annum. My Lexus IS-F was only £365 through Sainsburys which I thought was reasonable, but that was owner only, the Stag has my son and daughter on but they're in their early forties with clean licenses and no claims.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

bluegrass said:


> As I'm waiting for my 33GTR to arrive in a couple of weeks time, gives me time to tout around for insurance.
> It seems then that Admiral would be the cheapest, I could only get insurance for my Stagea through A-Plan and that wasn't cheap (I thought) at £515 for a car valued at £6000 and 6000 miles per annum. My Lexus IS-F was only £365 through Sainsburys which I thought was reasonable, but that was owner only, the Stag has my son and daughter on but they're in their early forties with clean licenses and no claims.


Feel free to drop me a DM and I'll see if we can assist

Regards

Dan


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

bluegrass said:


> As I'm waiting for my 33GTR to arrive in a couple of weeks time, gives me time to tout around for insurance.
> It seems then that Admiral would be the cheapest, I could only get insurance for my Stagea through A-Plan and that wasn't cheap (I thought) at £515 for a car valued at £6000 and 6000 miles per annum. My Lexus IS-F was only £365 through Sainsburys which I thought was reasonable, but that was owner only, the Stag has my son and daughter on but they're in their early forties with clean licenses and no claims.


If you are still looking for quotes, give us a call at AIB, we would love to insure the GTR and any other vehicles you may have.

We offer a policy in which you can add all of your vehicles onto, to give you a bigger discount.

The number is 02380 268351


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks. I'll call you sometime after lunch today or tomorrow morning.


----------

